# New cat refuses to use the litter tray



## Saral (Aug 30, 2014)

Hi, I'm new to the forum and I am looking for suggestions to train my 5 month old new cat to use the litter tray to poo, he will wee in it but poos on the floor next to the box. I have tried lots of ways, but I am out of ideas now. I have 7 cats all of different ages and all are trained, I have 4 litter boxes all with different type of litter in case that was the problem. Can anyone advise a way forward


----------



## Aeschylus (Sep 19, 2013)

Hi, and welcome to the forum!

The advice I've seen is that you need one litter box per cat, plus one extra. So if you have seven cats, you'd need eight litter boxes - twice as many as you have at the moment. It might seem like a hassle to add another four litter boxes to your living space, but perhaps it's less hassle than cleaning up after a cat who refuses to use the box!

Some cats prefer to use one box to wee in, and a separate box (in a different location) to poo in. You might find that adding just one extra box will solve your problem. It's important to think about location: it has to be somewhere that your cat feels secure (not watched by other cats, and in a secluded area), and nowhere near the places he eats and sleeps.

I hope that helps!


----------



## Citrineblue (Sep 28, 2012)

As mentioned location may well be important for the trays.

Have you different litters in the trays? Clumping/non clumping/scented/un scented.

Different trays covered/ uncovered? 

And different depths of litter?

Raise the height of a tray if the cat/ kitten is getting cornered.

Just some thoughts.....


----------



## Saral (Aug 30, 2014)

Thanks both, I do have different litters in all 4 boxes and in different locations, depth too is also tried. I will add a couple more boxes and hopefully that will help. Arco has had a rough start to life, he was found in a docks container from Germany and was lucky to be alive after his journey and has been in quarantine for a few months before he came to us, he is roughly 5 - 6 months old, maybe it's still early days but I will try extra boxes and a new litter, many thanks for your advise


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Seems like he want to leave his poo exposed for a reason? warn other cats that might be nearby? Are the trays near outside doorways! try a more secluded place to see if it helps.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Not sure if this will help but when we got Gracie we put a small uncovered tray next to the large covered one the others used to start with. After a few days of using the little one she copied the others and used the big one. I do take out each poo as they do them as Huck will shout if there's one left in and he wants to go. Hope you solve it!

Also had a thought, ours tend to have a wee first then go back in for a poo so wonder if he's getting caught short. I'd try an extra tray next to the one he wees in.


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Saral said:


> I have 7 cats all of different ages and all are trained, I have 4 litter boxes all with different type of litter in case that was the problem. Can anyone advise a way forward


Hi I didn't want to read and run. I wonder if adding another tray but specifically with the same cat litter your kitten already likes to wee in maybe an idea to encourage him to poo in the box rather than outside.


----------



## Saral (Aug 30, 2014)

Dear all, a quick update on Arco, we bought another big tray and placed it alongside a current one and waited. He walked into the room used the one box and then stepped into the other one for a poo. A huge cheer and lots of praise and treats. So far so good, thank you all for the brill advise, hopefully he will continue with the box use and things will settle down as he is a loveable cat.


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Thanks for the update. Arco is very lucky to have such a caring owner


----------

